# Blanket talk



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

I did a search on this subject and I guess I didn't quite answer my own questions so I will ask.

I will need to make/buy blankets for the saddles. Or I could use the pocket pads I think Rex sells. But, has anybody tried pads cut to the shape of the saddle side boards and screwed or glued to it. I know this has been done I'm just looking for the pro's and con's of this method.

And if you do use this method what kind of carpet/pad did you use and did you screw or glue the pads one. And as usual PICS say a thousand words.

I used to have horses so I know the importance of good padding methods.

Thanks,  

Marlowe
Great Falls, Mt.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I know what you are talking about. Seen it on a owyhee saddle.
My only thoughts on it are based on horses.

The horse saddle has sheepskin on it. And yet horse owners still put
a pad on the horse. There must be some reason they feel that
a pad is needed in addition to the sheepskin.

Maybe it is dampness? And drying time? It would be harder to
dry out padding attached to the saddle. But I am just guessing.

Looking forward to hearing others thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

My Owyhee aluminum saddles have pieces of carpet glued to them. They work fine, have never come off (after 5 yrs) and the goats don't suffer any soreness or hair rubbed off. I just make sure there are no twigs, leaves, or stickers in them before I put them on.



















One thing I added to these saddles was a piece of thin plastic (from a 3 ring notebook cover). It jams under the saddle pad on each side at the top and keeps debris from falling down between the goat and the saddle pad. These have stayed on very well, and seem to work. No more sticks and leaves between the saddle pad and the goat.


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

Good idea on the placement of the plastic between the side boards over the back of the goat. 

After thinking about it, I'm not sure if just placing a blanket over the goat first isn't the best option. Only one little step in getting ready by just throwing the blanket over the goat. Blanket would serve the same purpose as the plastic to protect sticks, needles, etc. from getting under the saddle against the goat.

Carpet over the side boards would be just one less thing to worry about on a hike on the other hand.

So what is everybody using for blankets? 

Thanks for the pics and looking for some more input her folks....

Marlowe 
Great Falls, MT.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I wouldn't like the plastic sheets over the saddle. As soon as the goat starts to get warm from working, the body heat will be trapped much more under the plastic than under anything that is clothlike.

After several tries I use the pocket pads exclusively, even for the few Owyhee saddles.

I had problems with the padding on the owyhee saddles coming loose so I switched to pocket pads. Don't want to miss them.

If you use a blanket, make sure that you pull it up under the saddle crosses to create an air canal that allows air/heat to circulate.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I use the pocket pads.
They stay put very well.


----------

